# Goodbye, Zoey, my heart.



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

We have lost our precious little Zoey tonight. As I held her for the last time, it occurred to me&#8230;she was roughly the size of my heart.

I wanted thank you all for sharing Zoey's life with us. She had far too much personality to keep to ourselves. While she was only entrusted with us for 15 months, we will love her forever.

I wanted to share many of Zoey's photo threads again. I want to remember every moment with her, and to share her with our newer members.

*Hedgie in Need of a New Home (aka: how we got Zoey)*
viewtopic.php?f=14&t=6780&st=0&sk=t&sd=a
*Zoey. Zoey! Zoeeeeyyyyy!!!!!*
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=6877
*Zoey & Cholla's day out*
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=7116
*Zoey the Hutt*
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=7098
*Everybody was Kung-fu fighting*
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=6995
*Wink, Wink, Nudge, Nudge*
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=7695
*Latest Cholla & Zoey pictures*
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=7653
*Rambutan*
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=7366
*Cuddle time with Cholla & Zoey*
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=8036
*Smiling Hedgies*
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=8139
*Studious Cholla & Girly-Girl Zoey*
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=8276
*"Let me See your TP Roll"*
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=7869
*Skateboarding Zoey*
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=7816
*Zoey - Daddy's "Little" Girl*
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=8785
*Tea With Cholla & Zoey*
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=11199
*Video of Cholla & Zoey*
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=10984
*My Mom & Dad Finally meet the hedgies*
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=10869
*Cholla & Zoey Pictures*
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=10814
*Cholla & Zoey Tiptoe Through the Tulips*
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=10337
*Cholla & Zoey go to Kindergarten!*
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=9626
*Zoey's Smiling Video*
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=13285
*When Zoey met Pepper*
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=12572
*Cuddle time with Pepper, Zoey & Cholla*
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=14598


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh PJ, I'm so sorry...  She was one of my favorite hogs on here, and I'll miss your stories and pictures of her. Lily and I are sending all of our thoughts to you and your family, and I hope your other quilly ones can help comfort you and HedgieDaddy a little. Rest in peace, Zoey, and watch over your family. <3 *HUGS*


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this,i do remember reading that she wasnt feeling the greatest. She was such a pretty girl


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

NOOOOOO, not your beautiful Zoey. I'm in tears knowing how you must be feeling. Sending love and hugs.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this, I loved hearing about Zoey and she was one of my favorites too. She was very special and I'm so glad that you shared her with all of us. She will be missed by many. *Hugs


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So sad to see her go she was a forum favorite for sure, hugs


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Awwwwwww  I'm so sorry *hugs*


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

Aww oh no! I'm so sorry for your loss Poor Zoey, always making us smile as she dressed up, tugged on the curtains and was just lovable all around.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

OH NO NO NO NO NO NO!!!

I just read this on my bb and bolted from the living room crying my heart out, precious little Zoey!!



It seems the brightest little loves and stars burn so bright for just a short period of time, it's not fair!!

I can't put into words accurately how much your little Zoey touched my heart over all the pictures, stories and posts. I can't send enough virtual hugs to you and your hubby and Cholla and Pepper!!! 

My heart is broken all over again, for so many of our dear young little quilly loves that have all left us recently, .... I'm so so so sorry, I can't even coherently type right now through the tears.

Jess, Annie and Chloe


----------



## Midevalmiss (Apr 6, 2011)

I am sorry for you loss she looked like a compleate lover with her daddy.


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

RIP little Zoey. Dexter and I send hugs


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss....its so hard to lose our quillly kids.

Nicole


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Im so sorry. With all the posts I've read about Zoey I feel like I knew her even though I don't. Again I'm sorry.


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

oh my gosh... I am just speechless and trying to hold back tears. I am so sorry for your loss, PJM. 
I can't even imagine how you must be feeling; the boys and I send lots and lots of hugs<3

Zoey will forever be in our hearts.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

My heart stopped when I saw your post. I still don't believe it. Poor little Zoey, we will all miss her photos and stories. I am so,so, so sorry for your loss. She was a precious little bundle of quilly love. :|


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm so sorry about your little Zoey. She was beautiful and lucky for the time she had with you. Again, sorry


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh, PJ, I'm so sorry. Zoey was so beautiful and so loved. I'm sure she was so happy to be with you and hedgie daddy. I bet she's nomming away happily in Hedgie Heaven  *hugs* to all of you.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss, PJM. Zoey could not have asked for better hedgie parents.
<3


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Thank you everyone. My heart is broken. Hedgie-Daddy's too. I'm so thankful that he loved her as much as I did. It's been very rough. One of us will say something or start to cry & the other has to join in. My eyes hurt. My heart hurts. We buried her in the back yard. It's been raining hard since yesterday. It's terrible, but all I can think of is her out there, cold & wet. I want to get her. But then, what would I do? *sob*
I think of the tears I've shed for all those special hedgies I've gotten to know here that have left us. I knew that I would eventually have to go through this. I just hoped it was much more in the future. I know I'll cry harder now, whenever another precious life is lost. 
Even though it hurts so much now, it was worth every tear. We loved her so much & she loved us back. I know eventually the pain will lessen. And even now, all those precious moments shine through.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I'm so very sorry, PJ.  Zoey was a doll and was so lucky to have you and your husband for parents. Hang in there. You guys are in all of our thoughts.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh, PJ, I am so, so sorry. I know how much you loved Zoey and how lucky she was to have found her forever home with you. My thoughts are with you guys. Thank you so much for always sharing your sweet stories of her here with us. HUGS!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh no! I'm so sorry she had to move on, poor sweet girl... (hugs to you)


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Hugs to you.

I am so sorry for your loss. 

I'm glad she was rescued by you. 

I have such a big lump in my throat. So sorry.

Donna


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm so, so sorry.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Link and I are sending hugs to you, hedge-dad and Cholla. I am sorry to see Zoey go, she was a character!! 

These posts always make me realize how precious Link and my Hammys are. I am going to get Link out right now for an afternoon of cuddle time.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Sweet Zoey, may you rest in peace knowing you were loved so very much by your family. You will be greatly missed.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I was shocked and the tears burned my eyes. Our little angel Zoey really was an angel now. I remember something my good friend Nikki (MaMa to the late beloved Geoffrey) told me when my most loved Skeeter died. She told me that the reason why it hurt so much is that he brought me so much love and joy. I am sure the same is true of sweet Zoey. Imagine, an angel with that adorable face and priceless grin.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

PJ and Triple-H, 
I am so, so, very sorry to hear. Many hugs and prayers go to you two, as well as Cholla and Pepper. I posted in your thread of the painting of Zoey, I thought it was one of the best paintings you have ever done. Rest in Peace Zoey.


----------

